# What Mods are there for my soon to be new 2012 370Z?



## striperbisher (Oct 27, 2011)

Could you guys post some mods and kits, turbos, CAIs, etc for my soon to be purchased Z. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking for a lot more power? Buy a 2012 GT-R instead which is rated at 530 HP.


----------



## striperbisher (Oct 27, 2011)

rogoman said:


> Looking for a lot more power? Buy a 2012 GT-R instead which is rated at 530 HP.


That is no help. :lame:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Stillen makes a supercharger for the 3.7L, but it costs over $6000 and is listed only up to 2011. It might work on the 2012, but you should check with Stillen and confirm, if interested. The also have a lot of other items, ie high flow cats and exhausts, etc., but they're also listed for 2011's. Maybe they just need to update the site. 

www.stillenmotorsports.com


----------



## striperbisher (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks SMJ99SMJ. I will check it out. Good info! Great post!


----------



## Jarrod (Aug 8, 2012)

If you're looking to upgrade to a big brake kit I can get you a deal


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------

